# Prada Spring Summer 2011, 205x



## Katzun (19 Dez. 2010)

Details









































































































































































































































Backstage










































































































































​

credits to JadoreHauteCouture


----------



## Mandalorianer (19 Dez. 2010)

*Also Die Schuhe und die Brillen sind echt cool , lustige Mode  :thx:*


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2010)

Gewöhnungebedürftig  :thx: dir


----------



## BlueLynne (19 Dez. 2010)

mit den Brillen hat man den Durchblick .... :thumbup:


----------



## Q (20 Dez. 2010)

wie heissen denn die Herren, die da gelaufen sind  :thx:


----------



## koftus89 (24 Sep. 2012)

na ja, danke für die post.


----------

